

This startup promised 10,000 people eternal digital life–then it died - xj9
http://fusion.net/story/116999/this-start-up-promised-10000-people-eternal-digital-life-then-it-died/

======
pavel_lishin
A few seconds after I started reading, a popup came up asking me to like
Fusion on Facebook.

Please don't do this. I stopped reading, and closed the tab.

